# SSD Externe sauvegardé sur iCloud



## BooTBx (16 Août 2020)

Bonjour.
je cherche depuis 2 jours mais je ne trouve pas alors je pose la question ici.
Disposant de peu de place sur le disque interne j'ai fini par acheter un Samsung X5 pour stocker mes fichiers de travail.
Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à faire recopier ce disque, connecté à mon Mac mini à la maison, sur iCloud pour pouvoir accéder à mes fichiers via mon iPhone ou mon Mac Book Air lors que je ne suis pas à la maison justement...
Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## El Captain (17 Août 2020)

BooTBx a dit:


> Bonjour.
> je cherche depuis 2 jours mais je ne trouve pas alors je pose la question ici.
> Disposant de peu de place sur le disque interne j'ai fini par acheter un Samsung X5 pour stocker mes fichiers de travail.
> Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à faire recopier ce disque, connecté à mon Mac mini à la maison, sur iCloud pour pouvoir accéder à mes fichiers via mon iPhone ou mon Mac Book Air lors que je ne suis pas à la maison justement...
> ...


Salut sur le mec t’a iCloud Drive


BooTBx a dit:


> Bonjour.
> je cherche depuis 2 jours mais je ne trouve pas alors je pose la question ici.
> Disposant de peu de place sur le disque interne j'ai fini par acheter un Samsung X5 pour stocker mes fichiers de travail.
> Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à faire recopier ce disque, connecté à mon Mac mini à la maison, sur iCloud pour pouvoir accéder à mes fichiers via mon iPhone ou mon Mac Book Air lors que je ne suis pas à la maison justement...
> ...


salut , déjà faut que t’es le l’abonnement iCloud qui correspond Au nombre de go que t’a besoin de transfère sur iCloud , depuis le Mac pour faire le transfère sur iCloud , tu vas dans le Finder , iCloud Drive , tu fais copier colle , par contre si t’a plus de 50 go de fichier faut le faire en plusieurs fois


----------



## BooTBx (17 Août 2020)

Je dois m'être mal exprimé...
Je sais bien qu'il y a iCloud drive, ce que je veux arriver à faire est que la recopie soit automatique comme avec le dossier Documents. Peut-être que je prends le problème à l'envers est que c'est le dossier Documents qu'il faut placer sur le disque externe. Bref je voudrais que les fichiers de mon SSD externe soient synchronisés via iCloud sans avoir à les copier manuellement.


----------



## Chris K (17 Août 2020)

BooTBx a dit:


> Je dois m'être mal exprimé...
> Je sais bien qu'il y a iCloud drive, ce que je veux arriver à faire est que la recopie soit automatique comme avec le dossier Documents. Peut-être que je prends le problème à l'envers est que c'est le dossier Documents qu'il faut placer sur le disque externe. Bref je voudrais que les fichiers de mon SSD externe soient synchronisés via iCloud sans avoir à les copier manuellement.



Si j’ai bien compris, ce qu’il te faudrait plutôt c’est un logiciel qui copie automatiquement les nouveaux fichiers (ou les fichiers modifiés) de ton disque externe sur l’iCloud drive.
Ca serait la piste à creuser je crois. Quel logiciel ? Ça je sais pas... Il y a Carbon Copy Cloner surtout utiliser pour cloner des disques mais qui doit savoir faire ça aussi. Il y en a d’autres sûrement.


----------



## BooTBx (17 Août 2020)

Non, en fait plus j’y pense et plus je crois que la solution est de déplacer le dossier système « Documents » sur le SSD. Est-ce qu’on peut faire ça ?


----------



## Sly54 (17 Août 2020)

BooTBx a dit:


> Non, en fait plus j’y pense et plus je crois que la solution est de déplacer le dossier système « Documents » sur le SSD. Est-ce qu’on peut faire ça ?


Mais vu que tu as un SSD X5, tu ne démarres pas sur ce SSD ? 
L'idéal étant d'avoir OS + applications + données sur ce SSD très rapide (Thunderbolt 3).


----------



## BooTBx (17 Août 2020)

Non, en fait je pensais plutôt laisser le système et les app sur le SSD interne du Mac mini, j’ai un T5 pour la photothèque et le X5 pour le reste. Vu que d’avoir la photothèque sur disque externe ne perturbe pas la synchronisation iCloud, je pensais pouvoir faire de même avec mes fichiers sur le X5.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Août 2020)

Quelle taille tes différents SSD ?


----------



## BooTBx (17 Août 2020)

256 pour l'interne, le T5 et le X5 font 512 chacun.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Août 2020)

BooTBx a dit:


> 256 pour l'interne, le T5 et le X5 font 512 chacun.


Je crois que j'aurais essayé de tout mettre sur le X5 sauf la photothèque, sur le T5.
Histoire de garder l'OS + Users sur le même disque.


----------



## BooTBx (17 Août 2020)

Ok, mais il n'y a pas de solution pour avoir "Documents" sur un disque externe et une synchro iCloud ?


----------



## Sly54 (17 Août 2020)

BooTBx a dit:


> mais il n'y a pas de solution pour avoir "Documents" sur un disque externe


Tout le dossier Users : je dirais que c'est possible.




BooTBx a dit:


> et une synchro iCloud ?


Ca je ne sais pas.


----------



## BooTBx (19 Août 2020)

Bon pas de solution alors ?


----------

